# grease for lgb gears



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Last night I changed the skate shoes for one my lgb locomotives. Since I opened it up, so I put some grease in the gears, but it turned out it was not the best grease that I used. I noted that the original grease residual in the lgb gears looks like hard paste-like materials and I could not get it anywhere in ACE or Homedepot. I wonder if someone can tell where to buy the best grease for this task?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Over time the solvents evaporate.... hard cakes are signs of age... 
You'll want a plastic compatible grease/oil. Many use Mobile1 or equivalent vs. hobby grease repackaged for a profit.... The synthetics are good and safe. And less expensive at your automotive parts stores!
You might check Greg E's website.
John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using a synthetic grease called "*Super Lube*." It was recommended to me by Barry Olsen (Barry's Big Trains). I've been very pleased with it. I've been using the synthetic grease that comes in the little tubes (since that's what barry ships with his drives), but once those run out, I'll probably spring for a larger container (though likely not the 400-pound drum. That may be extreme.) 

Later,

K


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this what you use Kevin?
http://www.super-lube.com/synthetic-multipurpose-grease-ezp-49.html


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes. Here's the direct order page:

http://www.super-lube.com/greases-synthetic-multipurpose-grease-c-4_9.html?page=1&sort=20a

Later,

K


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the information. It seems to me the Super Lube grease is the right material.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On metal gears, I prefer a grease with moly in it... it tends to "plate" the metal and really stick to it. The PFTE (Teflon) greases do not do this.

Greg


----------

